# dateien aus einer listbox öffnen



## to_be (13. Dezember 2002)

hallo

ich habe folgendes problem: ich lasse mir in einer listbox verschiedene dateien anzeigen, welche ich im folgenden durch einen klick oder doppelklick auf die gewählte datei öffnen möchte. ist dies möglich wenn ja wie? könnte mir jemand tipps geben(am besten in code)?

danke


----------



## Grimreaper (13. Dezember 2002)

Zuerst musst du feststellen, welche Datei angeklickt wurde. Danach kannst du sie ausführen, brauchst aber natürlich noch den Pfad. Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten:


```
Private Sub List1_DblClick()
    For n = 0 To List1.ListCount - 1
        If List1.Selected(n) = True Then
            Shell (Path & List1.List(n))
        End If
    Next
End Sub


Private Sub List1_DblClick()
     Shell (Path & List1.List(List1.ListIndex))
End Sub
```

Wie du den Pfad der Datei kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich nicht weiß wie den Programm aussieht (verwendest du zusätzlich eine DirBox oder ne Variable die den aktuellen Pfad speichert, usw.). Der Code sollte dir aber helfen.

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## Dario Linsky (13. Dezember 2002)

Shell ist gut, aber ShellExecute ist besser. Mit Shell kann man nämlich nur ausführbare Dateien (also Programme) starten - mit ShellExecute ruft man die Datei mit dem zugeordneten Programm auf.
Genaueres sollte in der MSDN, bei Google oder mit der Boardsuche zu finden sein.


----------



## Blade_Neo (21. Oktober 2003)

Hi @ all

Hab mein Prog mit 
	
	
	



```
dir
```
 gemacht also z.B: Form2.Text1.Text & "\" & Form2.Combo1.Text _
& "\" & Form3.Combo2.Text & " \" u.s.w

würde auch gern ne .pdf öffnen.
Die PDF sind mit 
	
	
	



```
dir
```
 in obigen Format zu erreichen.
Wo muss ich den Pfad (Path) angeben, damit er mir die PDF öffnet die momentan markiert ist?
Muss man dafür deklarieren (Modul)

MfG,
Blade_Neo

[EDIT] PROB HAT SICH GELÖST SIEHE SHELLEXECUTE THREAD VON MIR


----------

